# 18" roller covers



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

Residentail uses.. what is everyone using for there covers.

thanks in advance


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

My man, I see you are a new and most likely have many questions. We have lots of info on the site, may want to do a search b 4 posting Q's. try this site , same topichttp://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=909&highlight=roller+covers

Welcome to the site :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

made a mistake with my last post....

I use the SW contractor series soft woven naps...I know some in here hate the contractor series naps, but I love these...they remind me of purdy's white dove's


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like Durons 18 x 3/8s. SW Contractor Series are decent, but seem to gum up a little with certain paints or after wrapping them.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

timhag said:


> My man, I see you are a new and most likely have many questions. We have lots of info on the site, may want to do a search b 4 posting Q's. try this site , same topichttp://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=909&highlight=roller+covers
> 
> Welcome to the site :thumbsup:


I think i may be wrong on this one. We are talking about 18 inch covers here and the thread talks about roller covers(nothing about 18inchers) and brushes. Sorry.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Give me back my tequila Tim. :sneaky2:


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*hello*

yes i did see that other thread but yes i was looking for opinions on 18"

no biggie i know the new guys always get picked on


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, last fish in the bowl kinda thing.

Someone said duron, somone expounded on sw contractors series. So there are answers for you. I like low spray rollers and rollers that let go of the paint so it ain't so dang heavy all the time. You can always go with wooster as well as the other ones mentioned. Pretty sure wooster's 18s are most popular.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

we use 1/2 labmswool or sheepskin.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wooster 50/50 in 1/2inch or 3/8 inch nap.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*purdy*

tried a white dove today in an 18 gave a nice finish


----------

